# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  niedrig dosiertes Östrogen

## Friedhelm

Hallo Mitstreiter,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels mit niedrig dosiertem Östrogen? Wenn ja, welche?
Kann man das anstelle eines LHRH - Analogons verwenden und auf weniger negative Nebenwirkungen hoffen?

Gruß

Friedhelm

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels mit niedrig dosiertem Östrogen? Wenn ja, welche?
> Kann man das anstelle eines LHRH - Analogons verwenden und auf weniger negative Nebenwirkungen hoffen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Friedhelm


HaLLO Friedhelm,

anstelle eines LHRH-Agonisten sollte ein niedrig dosiertes Östrogen beim androgenabhängigen Prostatakarzinom nicht gegeben werden.Experimentell
kann es zusätzlich angewendet werden (z.B. Estraderm Pflaster 100). Das mußt Du aber mit Deinen Ärzten abstimmen. Nach Dr. Strum ist die Wirkungsweise "eine direkte zytotoxische auf die Prostatakrebszellen" sowie Verminderung von FSH, LH und Testosteron.
Kommentar: "Erhöht das geschlechtsspezifische Hormon Globulin, welches freies Testosteron senkt; erhöht Prolaktin, das die Empfindlichkeit des Androgenrezeptors erhöht". (Aus Strum: Seite 136). Also hier gut aufpassen.
Allgemein ist zu sagen, dass Östrogenverbindungen aufgrund ihres breiteren Wirkungsspektrums auch beim androgenunabhängigen PK eingesetzt werden.
Besprich das bitte mit Deinen Ärzten.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Friedhelm

Hallo Werner,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Gruß

Friedhelm

----------


## Guy/Guido

Hallo Friedhelm,

Guck mal unter www.prostatakrebse.de
Text Nummer 74
Auf die Biologie des Prostatakrebses hören.

Gruss

Guy

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Friedhelm,

ohne Begleitung eines kompetenten Arztes würde ich insbesondere mit Östrogenen nicht experimentieren, zumal die Ansichten hierzu strittig sind. 

Mein Leibarzt z.B. sieht in der Östrogendominanz bei Männern, bedingt durch fallende Testosteron- und Progesteronspiegel bedeutende Faktoren bei der Entstehung des Prostatakarzinoms.

Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## PaulMen

Hallo Friedhelm,

21 Monate nach meiner DHB, nach Leibowitz, stieg mein PSA auf 12,2ug/l
und mein Testosteron auf 16,36 nmol/l


Am 30.03.06 begann ich mit 2 Estracyt 140 mg 2 x tägl.

10.04.06 PSA 9,6 ug/l Testo 0,83 nmol/l  Reduzierung auf 1 Estracyt 140mg. tägl.
15.05.06 PSA 1,3  Testo 0,52
12.06.06 PSA 0,8  Testo 0,49  Reduzierung 1 Estracyt jeden 2. Tag
16.06.06  Reduziert auf 1 Estracyt jeden 3. Tag
20.07.06 PSA 0,54 Testo 0,90 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 5. Tag
11.09.06 PSA 0,1   Testo 0,23 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 7. Tag
16.10.06 PSA 0,2   Testo 0,24
11.12.06 PSA 0,1   Testo 0,44 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 10 Tag
12.02.06 PSA 0,4   Testo 2,68

Alles Gute
PaulMen

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo PaulMen,

kannst Du kurz Einzelheiten zu Deinem Profil angeben?

Danke u. Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## PaulMen

Hallo Jürgen,

hier meine Daten:

Paul 6/37
DX 12/01 aPSA 14,1 TGIIa = GS5
DX 12/01   PSA 20,1 Tfrei RIA 7,27 PAP 3,6 ng/ml CEA 0,95
DX 01/02   AB1 Profakt
DX 03/02   Hyperthermie 6x
DX 07/02   PSA 0,57
DX 09/02   PSA 1,90 CEA 0,69
DX 02/03   MRTS PK Stadium T3A
DX 05/03   AB3 Zoladex-Casodex-Proscar
DX 06/03   PSA 0,1 
DX 08/03   PSA 0,1  
DX 11/03   PSA 0,1
DX 04/04   PSA 0,1
DX 08/04   PSA 0,2 T  1,5
DX 03/05   PSA 0,6 T  6,26
DX 01/06   PSA 9,5 T 13,67 PAP 19,84 ng/ml Chromgranin 121 mg/ml
DX o3/06   PSA12,5 T 15,35
DX 3/06    Beginn mit Estracyt

Am 30.03.06 begann ich mit 2 Estracyt 140 mg 2 x tägl.

10.04.06 PSA 9,6 ug/l Testo 0,83 nmol/l Reduzierung auf 1 Estracyt 140mg. tägl.
15.05.06 PSA 1,3 Testo 0,52
12.06.06 PSA 0,8 Testo 0,49 Reduzierung 1 Estracyt jeden 2. Tag
16.06.06 Reduziert auf 1 Estracyt jeden 3. Tag
20.07.06 PSA 0,54 Testo 0,90 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 5. Tag
11.09.06 PSA 0,1 Testo 0,23 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 7. Tag
16.10.06 PSA 0,2 Testo 0,24
11.12.06 PSA 0,1 Testo 0,44 Reduziert 1 Estracyt jeden 10 Tag
12.02.06 PSA 0,4 Testo 2,68



M.f.G.
Paul

----------


## Friedhelm

> DX 01/06 PSA 9,5 T 13,67 PAP 19,84 ng/ml Chromgranin 121 mg/ml
> DX o3/06 PSA12,5 T 15,35


Hallo Paul, danke für Deine Antwort.

Weshalb hast Du hier nicht mit einem 2. Zyklus HB weitergemacht? Das wäre doch eigentlich das Normale gewesen. Oder??

Weiter alles Gute für dich

vG

Friedhelm

----------


## PaulMen

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich habe lange überlegt, ob ein weiterer Zyklus DHB das Optimale für mich ist.
Man soll ja niemals, ein bereits benutztes Antiandrogen, ein zeites mal verwenden.
Ich hätte Ketoconazol, Zytraden oder Ethinylestradiol nehmen müssen. Dazu noch eine geringe dosierte Chemotherapie mit Taxotere.

Entschieden habe ich mich für Estracyt, weil die Oestrogen-Verbindung bei AAPK und AUPK wirkt.
Estracyt wirkt direkt abtötend und unterdrückt das Testosteron vollständig. 
Estraxyt hat ein breiteres Wirkungsspektrum als LHRH-Agonisten.
Oestrogene Verbindungen führen auch nicht zu Knochenschwund.

Alles Gute
Paul

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Paul,

die Verwendung von Estracyt finde ich angesichts der PSA-Entwicklung hochinteressant. Hast Du Nebenwirkungen?
Die Hyperthermie im Jahr 2002 hat Dir wohl nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht? Ich frage deshalb weil das Thema gerade wieder aktuell im Forum diskutiert wird. Eventuell sind hier die technischen Bedingungen verbessert worden. Vielleicht kommen da noch einige Erfahrungsberichte.

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Paul,

danke auch für Deine Profildaten. 
Ein außergewöhnlicher Therapieverlauf und PSA-Abfall nach Estracyt. Werde es mit meinem Arzt erörtern.

Würdest Du mehr über die Hyperthermie berichten? Warum 6x ? Welcher Art? Wo?

Gruss 

GeorgS

----------


## PaulMen

_Würdest Du mehr über die Hyperthermie berichten? Warum 6x ? Welcher Art? Wo?_

Hallo Georg,

kurz nach der Diagnose PK bekam ich eine Empfehlung für die - Privatklinik
für ganzheitliche Krebstherapie - Marinus am Stein- in 83098 Brannenburg/
Bayern.
Dort wurde ich u.a. mit einer Tiefen - Hyperthermie behandelt. 
Mit der Therapie war ich sehr zufreiden. Ich kann die Klinik empfehlen.
Das Personal ist erstklassig, der Arzt Dr. Axel Weber, ein ehemaliger Weggefährte von Prof. Hackethal, sehr sympatisch.
Info unter: www.klinik-marinus.de

Ich wohne z.Z. in der Schweiz/Tessin. Mir war der Anfahrtsweg einfach zu
lang. Auch die Behandlung ist nicht ganz billig. Die Krankenkassen übernehmen keine Kosten. 

In der Klinik war ich 2 x für insgesamt 26 Tage.
Das PSA ist in der Behandlungszeit 14.01.02 - 01.07.02 von 20,1 ng/ml auf 0,57 ng/ml gefallen.
Da ich auch mit Profact, Selenaseinfusion, O2 Ozon, Sauerstoff- Ueberflutungs-Therapie, Magnetfeldbestralung, Mistel, Lymphdrainage und Fussrefelexzonenmassage behandelt wurde, ist der PSA-Abfall nicht eindeutig nur einer Anwendung zuzuordnen.
5/2003 begann ich dann mit der DHB


Zitat von Friedhelm: _" Mann soll ja niemals, ein bereits benutztes Antiandrogen ein zweite mal verwenden"._
_Hast Du konkrete Infos aus denen das hervorgeht?_

Alles was ich darüber weiss, habe ich aus den Schriften von Leibowitz.
Leibowitz warnt sehr ausdrücklich davor. 
Nachzulesen unter KISP Text 56 Dr. Bobs Therapieansatz.


Grüsse
Paul

----------

